# please recommend a C02 diffuser



## soler (Jan 5, 2009)

I am researching diffusers to be used in 10 gallon aquariums. What would you recommend I buy, based on your experience?

The 10 gallon tanks will utilize high light and pressurized C02.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

I buy mine here http://www.fish-street.com/mini_co2_diffuser using PayPal.
This small size should be good for a 10. I dont know if you will find a smaller one any where.
I'd buy at least 2 as they are glass and can break when cleaning or slipping the hose back on.


----------



## soler (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow, they are very inexpensive! (approx. $3.00 each?), it states they ship " by Hong Kong Post Office" though. 

Personally, I would much prefer to deal with a company that ships out of the US. Any suggestions?


----------



## fwdixon (Dec 11, 2008)

I use the Mini Elite DIY and it works great, kinda large for a 10 gal but I was able to hide it ok. Here's a picture.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Fish-Street is very reliable and trustworthy. They also sell on eBay and have a 100% rating.
I've ordered from them about 5 times and never an issue.
It takes less than 2 weeks to get your goods.


----------



## csaxe21 (Nov 25, 2008)

Maybe the Red Sea Reactor 500. It works well (99.5% diffusion), and is fairly easy to hide. It also works with DIY CO2 if you need it to.


----------



## rich815 (Jun 27, 2007)

csaxe21 said:


> Maybe the Red Sea Reactor 500. It works well (99.5% diffusion), and is fairly easy to hide. It also works with DIY CO2 if you need it to.


I have the Red Sea Reactor 500 and when it runs it does a nice job. Unfortunately about every week or two my timer kicks in but the pump does not go on, needing a nudge or a in-and-out on the plug and then it starts up. But sometimes I do not notice that and it's a full day with little to no CO2 diffusion in my tank. Nothing better to encourage a nice BBA bloom....so I've stopped using it. Too unreliable in my experience.


----------



## soler (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. 

I feel more confident going with an oversees retailer with your recommendation, Newt, thanks. 

How has your experience with the Fish-Street diffuser compared to some of the expensive glass diffusers available? (Why would one invest >$50 on one of these?)


----------



## ching4ever (Apr 9, 2005)

I'm using this for my 2ft tank.

http://www.lelong.com.my/Auc/List/2009-01DSale25797640.htm

Kinda small and you can hide it easily but I put it in front because I like to see the equipment, since it is small, you can take it out easily during photo taking.


----------

